# i overcame sa



## psychedelia (Jul 31, 2007)

hey all. i used to have a really bad case of sa, really bad.

now im doing pretty well. i can go about my normal day to day life, without experiencing any anxiety. i used to experience it in any sort of social interaction. the worst part of it was trying to hold down a job, with the constant anxiety eating away at me every damn day. i started a new job a few months ago and am getting along really well with most of the people i work with. i didn't even find it hard when i started, i just started talking to everyone and it went smooth. just proof to me that im not really suffering from much anxiety.

i thought id try to share how i did it. i dont know if it will work for other people, because when you get really anxious, it can be hard to control your mind.

but its really simple, it just takes alot of mind control, practicing meditation on a daily basis can help.

reading this book helped aswell. the tibetan book of the dead is written about different states acheived through meditation. it talks about moving up from the state of neuorosis.
http://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/psychedelic_experience/psychedelic_experience.shtml

i tried some SSRIs and they just turned me into a person i didnt want to be.

well basically, all i did was switch it off. at first i would just stop caring whether or not i said anything to others. instead of getting overly anxious in situations and not saying much, i would just accept that i was a quiet person, and feel comfortable with however i acted. half the time i came across as looking like i was grumpy or something, but i preferred it too the anxiety i used to get.

well slowly i started saying things, until i simply BELIEVED people liked me. i believed whatever i wanted to come across. its hard but you just have to believe you are doing the right thing and that what you intend is interpreted correctly.

another thing i should add is if you smoke weed, it can trigger social anxiety for weeks afterwards. so anyone here who smokes weed should take a month break and see how they feel after a month without smoking.

i honestly dont know how else to describe it. because thats what i did, even i'm not 100% sure how exactly it works. but thats what i did. im happy to answer any questions one might have because social anxiety is really ****ed up to live with, and life is just so much better without it.


----------



## Cicero (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting, this was really helpful for me.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Good show. I've thought about getting into the tibetan book of the dead but usually stick to zen related things. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

psychedelia said:


> hey all. i used to have a really bad case of sa, really bad.
> 
> now im doing pretty well. i can go about my normal day to day life, without experiencing any anxiety. i used to experience it in any sort of social interaction. the worst part of it was trying to hold down a job, with the constant anxiety eating away at me every damn day. i started a new job a few months ago and am getting along really well with most of the people i work with. i didn't even find it hard when i started, i just started talking to everyone and it went smooth. just proof to me that im not really suffering from much anxiety.
> 
> ...


I do think there is a large place for meditation, visualization, repetition in helping Social Anxiety, as part of Cognitive-Behavioural Therapy.

I also know about the power of repeating things verbally, until your mind can accept it. But the particular doctor said, the statement has to be rational and it takes months of repetition...neither of these and the mind will not accept it.

Do you really feel that the meditation in Timothy Leary's version of the Tibetan Book of the Dead can "overcome" Social Anxiety for most people?

Do you think repeating a false statement often enough, will make it true in your mind? If true, it would be revolutionary in the therapy realm of treating mental disorders. Just about every religion, metaphysics, New Thought etc has the concept of believing, repeating, visualizing something often enough and you are much more likely to make it reality. All of these things really do help make something a reality...even if there is no magic or gods involved.

But I would like to see a large-scale of success with this, because plenty of miracle cures for different people will work, St. Johns wort, Niacin, Christianity, Mysticism, Yoga etc have all helped or "cured" people with mental problems...however its something that varies *alot* with every person. Do you think this is "worth" the huge amount time investment in would take to implement in your life? If you get really, really, really *into* something it can genuinely work, but this does not look like something to be tried as a little 15 minute a day funtime thing.

What is your opinion?


----------



## psychedelia (Jul 31, 2007)

StPatrick317 said:


> Do you really feel that the meditation in Timothy Leary's version of the Tibetan Book of the Dead can "overcome" Social Anxiety for most people?


Probably not. I was only able to use his methods after personally experiencing them in a temporary psychosis. This led to many revelations and understandings regarding mental disorders, which started my road to recovery.



StPatrick317 said:


> Do you think repeating a false statement often enough, will make it true in your mind? If true, it would be revolutionary in the therapy realm of treating mental disorders. Just about every religion, metaphysics, New Thought etc has the concept of believing, repeating, visualizing something often enough and you are much more likely to make it reality. All of these things really do help make something a reality...even if there is no magic or gods involved.


If there's one thng i've learned through all my experiences, it's how much our reality is influenced by our mind and perception. When I was in a psychosis, I was shown how anything can become true (in your mind), as long as you believe it. It is a revolutionary therapy, it's called NLP.



StPatrick317 said:


> But I would like to see a large-scale of success with this, because plenty of miracle cures for different people will work, St. Johns wort, Niacin, Christianity, Mysticism, Yoga etc have all helped or "cured" people with mental problems...however its something that varies *alot* with every person. Do you think this is "worth" the huge amount time investment in would take to implement in your life? If you get really, really, really *into* something it can genuinely work, but this does not look like something to be tried as a little 15 minute a day funtime thing.
> 
> What is your opinion?


Your right, I think the only reason I was able to overcome my mental disorders was because of the intense mental experiences I underwent. I highly doubt I would of had a sufficient understanding if I hadn't had such experiences.

It's so hard to explain, if I hadn't had certain experiences I don't know if I would of been able to overcome such disorders. It's something one cannot comprehend until experienced. And to be honest, with the type of experiences I had, I am very, very lucky to have come out of it safely (in regards to mental stability/sanity).

If only I could let you guys into my head, it's so simple once you understand it. I know a guy who used the same basic principles to cure his schizophrenia.

But there are psychologists out there using NLP to treat mental disorders, and IMO this would be the way to go.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey if this helped it helped what matters is we are presented with a wide range of materials and we keep on trying to see what works. 

I have personal problems with Leary and his philosophy but I won't get into that here. I'll stick with the regular tibetan book of the dead.


----------



## psychedelia (Jul 31, 2007)

One thing I can explain that is mentioned in the book, is to recognize the productions of your mind. I found this very helpful.

When you get anxious around someone, look at why you are getting anxious. Look at the situation without bias, and recognize the anxiety as an unecessary production of your mind. See the truth in the situation and BELIEVE the truth, see through the illusions.

And yes, alot of people have problems with his philosophies. But how many of those people have actually tested and put them into practice?

The Tibetan Book of the Dead contains alot of extremely useful teachings, but it can be hard to decifer.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome man, congrats! Hehe, I think I might be posting one of these in the near future...


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

psychedelia said:


> One thing I can explain that is mentioned in the book, is to recognize the productions of your mind. I found this very helpful.
> 
> When you get anxious around someone, look at why you are getting anxious. Look at the situation without bias, and recognize the anxiety as an unecessary production of your mind. See the truth in the situation and BELIEVE the truth, see through the illusions.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much buddhism you're describing there. I have problems with Leary because he's a snitch and he ruined LSD for the general population. Like I said it's for personal reasons, I don't have a problem with techniques in the tibetan book of the dead.


----------



## psychedelia (Jul 31, 2007)

IMO Leary had the right idea. I found his interpretation of the scriputures quite helpful. I believe with the right guidelines psychedelics could be used to change the world. I think the hippy revolution was a step in the right direction, too bad it was subdued.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

psychedelia said:


> I think the hippy revolution was a step in the right direction, too bad it was subdued.


Yeah but it got squashed cause Leary was using LSD like candy and exploiting the hippies :no Sorry i've just always been more of a proponent of Ken Keasy and to a lesser extent Hunter Thompson in the use of psychadelics :boogie


----------



## psychedelia (Jul 31, 2007)

If people had followed the guidelines for psychedelics use that Leary set out, or if their trips had been guided by someone experienced, like Leary advised it would of been a different story.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Straight up, I think the Tibetan Book Of The Dead is just as much of crap as the Bible, The Koran or any cult. I'm not discounting psychedelics to have any benefit at all, infact it has many, but what you describe can be achieved without going through ego loss. 

In fact, not many people understand what ego loss really is. Ego loss, if you manage of achieve it, is one of the most unpleasant, uncomfortable feelings I ever experienced and because you'll see everything in that moment and fully understand for that short period of time. It's like all your thoughts come together in a collision and you become vulnerable, but you can start over in your mind, it does clear all the poison inside of you. I only achieved ego loss 3 times and I hope to never again. 

When you get the message, hang up the phone. The problem with psychedelics is most of the time, you want to do them again, especially when you are new. The experience is so profound you want to experience it again just to absorb what you didn't last time. When you go through life and bad things happens again, it'll come back. But when you learn to do it without psychedelics it's that much more powerful. 

I can't speak for you because I can't truthfully imagine what you experienced, or what you did step-by-step in order to achieve it. But I would be wary because that just might be the afterglow talking. Just be mindful of that so you don't end up going back in a funk, the afterglow lasts approximately a month before you start regaining total normalcy in the mind. I'm always a little wary about people who come in and say they're cured because they felt a little happiness. I had SA all my life, some points in my life, I didn't feel like I had it at all because I controlled it but life throws curve balls and you could be knocked back into it. 

But one thing I agree is I think everyone should experience a psychedelic once in their life. It's one of the most profound, enlightening experiences anyone could have and I wouldn't take back a single experience, as bad as some of them have been.


----------



## psychedelia (Jul 31, 2007)

Ego loss unpleasant? I think that's very subjective. I have acheived quite a number of times and found the whole process to be quite beautiful. Yes, these kind of states can be achieved without psychedelics, if you want to dedicate your entire life towards it, something I doubt we could ever find this society trying to do. I think Leary saw psychedelics as a shortcut to enlightenment, and thus perfect tool to cause a global shift in awareness.

I used to trip alot, like once every month, but I haven't tripped for around 6 months now, and at the moment don't see any need for it in the following months. Psychedelics have taught me alot, and the knowledge has stayed with me and given me a completely new perspective on life. Psychedelics have taught me so many things that I have taken from the experience, and constantly use in my everyday life. Psychedelics have basically taught me to live in a 'buddhist' sort of way, which makes life IMO so much better. I don't think it really matters whether you learn it with or without psychedelics, as long as you actually learn to incorporate these things into your life, which is the hardest part. Psychedelics just show you the things you need to learn, in a faster, more direct and powerful way. Which is exactly what a society like this needs to change.

I still experience anxiety ever so often in unfamiliar situations, which is OK because I used to be a wreck. But I see these situations as a learning curve because I am finding myself constantly overcoming and growing everyday. I wouldn't really see a problem with people using psychedelics once a month in order to maintain a certain mindstate, it's better than some of the **** you see people legally doing to try and make themselves happy. Personally I don't find I need it very often, but from experience, I think with the right guidance psychedelics would be an effective cure for a whole range of mental disorders, even if it was a monthly thing. My experiences led me to talk to a guy who used psychedelics regularaly to basically cure his schizophrenia.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations, I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

psychedelia said:


> Ego loss unpleasant? I think that's very subjective. I have acheived quite a number of times and found the whole process to be quite beautiful. Yes, these kind of states can be achieved without psychedelics, if you want to dedicate your entire life towards it, something I doubt we could ever find this society trying to do. I think Leary saw psychedelics as a shortcut to enlightenment, and thus perfect tool to cause a global shift in awareness.
> 
> I used to trip alot, like once every month, but I haven't tripped for around 6 months now, and at the moment don't see any need for it in the following months. Psychedelics have taught me alot, and the knowledge has stayed with me and given me a completely new perspective on life. Psychedelics have taught me so many things that I have taken from the experience, and constantly use in my everyday life. Psychedelics have basically taught me to live in a 'buddhist' sort of way, which makes life IMO so much better. I don't think it really matters whether you learn it with or without psychedelics, as long as you actually learn to incorporate these things into your life, which is the hardest part. Psychedelics just show you the things you need to learn, in a faster, more direct and powerful way. Which is exactly what a society like this needs to change.
> 
> I still experience anxiety ever so often in unfamiliar situations, which is OK because I used to be a wreck. But I see these situations as a learning curve because I am finding myself constantly overcoming and growing everyday. I wouldn't really see a problem with people using psychedelics once a month in order to maintain a certain mindstate, it's better than some of the **** you see people legally doing to try and make themselves happy. Personally I don't find I need it very often, but from experience, I think with the right guidance psychedelics would be an effective cure for a whole range of mental disorders, even if it was a monthly thing. My experiences led me to talk to a guy who used psychedelics regularaly to basically cure his schizophrenia.


I pretty much agree with everything you said and certainly you had better control than I. There was a point where I felt good, I didn't feel anxious anymore, where life was good, but I kept pushing it, doing more when I didn't have to and ruined the beautiful state I had. That's the potential drawback to using psychedelic as a tool, it speeds it up for sure, but sometimes you simply need to learn the intricacies in order to achieve the state without psychedelics. That's what I mean when I say when you get the message hang up the phone. You want to reach a destination, but you reached it, you chose to stay in the train rather than get off it, taking you on a new journey.

Ego loss is subjective. I remember one trip where me and a friend made a brew, extracting DMT from Mimosa Hostilis Bark and using Syrian Rue as the precursor. Hands down, this was the most intense trip I had my life, yet it was clean for the mind, no harsh come down, no aftereffects. I can what you mean that it's beautiful in the sense you are drawn to it, you are there in the presence, but I didn't find it comforting, although I did feel calm, seeing the inner guru, then everything coming together with everything going blank with this glow in this spot. But there was something, it's like you break down to pure innocence, you are exposed and I don't find it to be a comforting feeling. It feels like you have to start all over in your mind and you have a greater understanding. That's why I'd never want to achieve ego loss again, I've learned to use the same focus and understanding from psychedelics and apply it to real life.

It's I also seen how psychedelics can be prone to abuse and it's a fine line between using it as a tool for your personal journey and becoming just something to party with and especially with someone that doesn't know how to handle it or control their intake, you don't know the serious consequences it can have on ones aura, how it can created distorted thought pattern and leaving you feeling incorrect. It's something that can be overcomed, but it's can end up being a setback, especially for someone who can't handle psychedelics.


----------



## psychedelia (Jul 31, 2007)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I pretty much agree with everything you said and certainly you had better control than I. There was a point where I felt good, I didn't feel anxious anymore, where life was good, but I kept pushing it, doing more when I didn't have to and ruined the beautiful state I had. That's the potential drawback to using psychedelic as a tool, it speeds it up for sure, but sometimes you simply need to learn the intricacies in order to achieve the state without psychedelics. That's what I mean when I say when you get the message hang up the phone. You want to reach a destination, but you reached it, you chose to stay in the train rather than get off it, taking you on a new journey.


I think thats what Leary was trying to teach people. He believed psychedelics would teach them how to reach these states. I think if people followed guidelines like Leary's, they would understand this. I think with the right preparation/guidance/intructions/understanding, psychedelics are really no different to something like practicing meditation.



Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Ego loss is subjective. I remember one trip where me and a friend made a brew, extracting DMT from Mimosa Hostilis Bark and using Syrian Rue as the precursor. Hands down, this was the most intense trip I had my life, yet it was clean for the mind, no harsh come down, no aftereffects. I can what you mean that it's beautiful in the sense you are drawn to it, you are there in the presence, but I didn't find it comforting, although I did feel calm, seeing the inner guru, then everything coming together with everything going blank with this glow in this spot. But there was something, it's like you break down to pure innocence, you are exposed and I don't find it to be a comforting feeling. It feels like you have to start all over in your mind and you have a greater understanding. That's why I'd never want to achieve ego loss again, I've learned to use the same focus and understanding from psychedelics and apply it to real life.


I find breaking through on DMT to be very pleasant, welcoming. My experience with ego death on LSD was just as pleasant, I found the experience blissful and awesome, it was followed with a feeling of ecstasy as my ego re-attatched itself and I was reborn.



Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It's I also seen how psychedelics can be prone to abuse and it's a fine line between using it as a tool for your personal journey and becoming just something to party with and especially with someone that doesn't know how to handle it or control their intake, you don't know the serious consequences it can have on ones aura, how it can created distorted thought pattern and leaving you feeling incorrect. It's something that can be overcomed, but it's can end up being a setback, especially for someone who can't handle psychedelics.


Yeah, psychedelics can be dangerous, any form of energy can be used/misused for bad or for good, but I think if people followed certain guidelines, like what Leary was instructing, psychedelics would do alot of good. Psychedelics are keys to changing human behaviour.


----------



## bob_sleigh (Oct 31, 2008)

psychedelia said:


> hey all. i used to have a really bad case of sa, really bad.
> 
> now im doing pretty well. i can go about my normal day to day life, without experiencing any anxiety. i used to experience it in any sort of social interaction. the worst part of it was trying to hold down a job, with the constant anxiety eating away at me every damn day. i started a new job a few months ago and am getting along really well with most of the people i work with. i didn't even find it hard when i started, i just started talking to everyone and it went smooth. just proof to me that im not really suffering from much anxiety.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for letting us hear your story. There's loads of sufferers online but it's even better to hear you have gotten through it, I'm really glad for you! 

Just a quick bit about me before I ask for your or anyone else' advice - cause the suffering seems to go forever! I am 23 years old tomorrow and have been suffering from social anxiety - I have so much going for me but somehow it is all rendered meaningless by my suffering, which holds me back so much in life.

Anyway I was interested to know if you have a very simple set of rules? I have read so much literature, I understand it all but yet I find it impossible to put into practice. I've tried CBT, therapy, spirituality, new age teachings, ACT...but somehow I just can't be myself in social situations - all the theory and logic comes undone when you're out there, it's so frustrating!!! I am constantly thinking of how others view me, rehearsing what I'm saying, perfectionist tendencies; drink, etc to lose my inhibitions, I needn't go on.

I feel that CBT is rationally the way forward, just as you say I should 'Act-as-if' or really believe and then it will be so. But when I read enlightened New Age books by Deepak Chopra and Eckhart Tolle they say that this is all false ego-projections and that the key is to relinquish your self-image altogether.

I wonder if anyone has any thoughts? Would be grateful

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## bob_sleigh (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry i didnt realise this was an old post - plus there appears to be a lot of pretentious bsht goin on...i just want a remedy not to have to read people boasting about who's methods are better or who's social anxiety is worse!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

reading this is making me mad. All i really want to do at this point in my life is to trip on psychadelics and hopefully discover something about me that may turn my life around. Unfortunately i don't have any friends that do drugs and trying to find a dealer with S.A. is very challenging.


----------



## lull (Feb 14, 2008)

Im gonna stop smoking now! well maybe


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

from what i understand the person who started the post experienced psychosis at some point, and took drugs every month????? it's well known that drugs can trigger psychotic episodes in those who are predisposed to it in some ways. i would be extremely careful using any substances even if they give you enlightenment.


----------



## bob_sleigh (Oct 31, 2008)

im going to go back to CBT i found a very inspiring post after i posted my earlier one

http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/how-to-cure-social-phobia-permanently-11658/

basically convinced me to go back to CBT. what little success i had with treatment was with CBT and then something knocked me. this time i'm going to be more honest with myself and hopefully more kind to myself so im starting today seeing its my birthday! :yes

feel free to join me maybe we can help each other - i really feel confident that with effort it's going to work for me this time 

if anyone is interested the best book about CBT is Gillian Butler's 'Overcoming Social Anxiety' or her workbooks.

cheers,
bob


----------



## Zwick (May 28, 2009)

bob_sleigh said:


> im going to go back to CBT i found a very inspiring post after i posted my earlier one
> 
> http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/how-to-cure-social-phobia-permanently-11658/
> 
> ...


I found that link extremly helpful. Thanks


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Straight up, I think the Tibetan Book Of The Dead is just as much of crap as the Bible, The Koran or any cult. I'm not discounting psychedelics to have any benefit at all, infact it has many, but what you describe can be achieved without going through ego loss.
> 
> In fact, not many people understand what ego loss really is. Ego loss, if you manage of achieve it, is one of the most unpleasant, uncomfortable feelings I ever experienced and because you'll see everything in that moment and fully understand for that short period of time. It's like all your thoughts come together in a collision and you become vulnerable, but you can start over in your mind, it does clear all the poison inside of you. I only achieved ego loss 3 times and I hope to never again.
> 
> ...


ive tripped so many times and really ive already let go of the experiences.. I think i thought i learned stuff, but really not. I know exactly what u mean by unpleasant. I did mushrooms for the first time and completly got so anxious. I was a really bad liar at the time, and the truth shined through. I couldnt act or be "fake" anymore and I was just a terrible mess. 
plus after a while I did LSD, and ive been f***ed up for like 4 years now. Maybe i had it coming. I think that lsd is so overused.... it can cause horrible problems in peoples lifes for the rest of their lives. Ive been suffering greatly for the last 4 years, crying and suicidal stuff.


----------



## bob_sleigh (Oct 31, 2008)

Zwick said:


> I found that link extremly helpful. Thanks


Glad it was helpful to you...just as an update to that post I made last week - I've made some major breakthroughs in the past week. Would be happy to share my experiences and knowledge


----------

